# Heaven & Hell games



## princessdark2010 (Oct 9, 2010)

We are having a Heaven & Hell theme. One game I'm doing is one truth, and 2 lies. The truth must be a TRUE SIN committed by the person, then the other two are FALSE SINS. Party goers are sending these to me ahead of time. Players must decide which is the true sin. I am debating the best way to play this. I thought maybe having all 3 sins on note cards and shuffling them so no one gets the one their own card. Maybe players could go one at a time, if they guess correct they get a prize?? I wasn't sure the best way to do this. 

I also wanted to play some TEMPT YOUR FATE. Anyone have suggestions for bad fates? This could be really fun!

So far I've thought:

You've tempted fate and the fates dislike your sinful nature, you are going to be thrown into the lake of fire. (I was thinking of making them eat some kind of hot sauce to make them feel burning!) 

any other ideas are appreciated!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Good idea for a game!

Maybe for a bad fate you could have-
You have tempted fate & fate shall test your knowledge, name all 7 Deadly Sins.

Or variations on movie trivia such as name the main character out of The Exorsist? Questions around creepy religious based type movies?

Have them do shots that you've renamed Devils shot, Holy water etc


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, lame or not here's some ideas:

- Hand in a wormy-type bowl as "brains" or something equally gross

or...

- Eternal Shiver - having to scrape down a chalk board with glove of long nails? (A la Freddy Kruger)


----------



## krissibex (Sep 23, 2010)

princessdark2010 said:


> I also wanted to play some TEMPT YOUR FATE. Anyone have suggestions for bad fates? This could be really fun!
> 
> So far I've thought:
> 
> ...


We have a really good Tempt Fate Game ideas thread going here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/74140-tempt-your-fate-game-bad-fates.html

My responses are on page 3. I listed quite a lot yet i have tons more on an excel spreadsheet i can email to you if you PM me. 

But either way there are lots of ideas on this thread for ya


----------

